# Electricity to etch wood



## SwampRat (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That was pretty interesting. Wish my computer had sound.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

There is a name for this process but can't remember. However, it is very dangerous and a few people have been electrocuted with this method. The American Association of Woodturners discourages it and prohibits it at symposiums and demonstrations, if my memory serves me. You may research it at www.woodturner.org.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

It is the Lichtenburg process.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I think it is so cool, would love to try it.


----------



## Packard (Jul 27, 2018)

I saw that on an episode of Flea Market Flip. I is interesting, but with a limited application. I wonder what OSHA would have to say about the process.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

There's a wood worker out here in my district who does that. Outrageous prices like it's unique. Not.
Your car will kill you. So will a sow Grizzly with cubs.
Be mindful doing hazardous work.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Huh. I kinda don't like it. It's like.....it's perverting the metaphysical essence of the wood, introducing a destructive, uncontrolled, chaotic process that distorts the wood's integrity. 



Like, when a woodworker, or a carver, or a turner, or whatever exercises control over what happens (rather, that's the goal and not necessarily the practice), he works toward his vision of the outcome by, in some wacky earthy-crunchy wood-geek interpretation of the process, working _with _the wood. 



Now, if you drive two nails through a board, wrap one strand of a lamp cord around one nail and the other strand around the other nail, then impale a dill pickle on the nails and plug the cord into a wall outlet, you've got a glowing dill pickle. _That_ is art. Or so I've been told.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Robson Valley said:


> There's a wood worker out here in my district who does that. Outrageous prices like it's unique. Not.
> Your car will kill you. So will a sow Grizzly with cubs.
> Be mindful doing hazardous work.


Your car won't kill you. My car and truck sat in the driveway all night and never once threatened me. It's the people that worry me. I find it interesting to ponder the stand on this by AAW.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

The liability is there as an objective hazard. Is AAW an outer fringe group to be midful of?


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

The danger is in the machine that creates the current.
people are making their own out of car batteries and over large transformers with no concept of how dangerous voltage can be.

There are a few proven cases of people being electrocuted purely because they dont have enough knowledge to do it safely. so any large association has to come out against it or risk being sued by an idiots surviving family.


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

I thought about trying this with my popsicle's but not sure if it would actually work without burning them up.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Process has been around a long time. Use it occasionally myself. Panels for a toy box in process right now.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Alchymist, I'm curious to learn more.

In the video, they talk about soaking the wood in baking soda and water. I assume that makes it conduct electricity better. 

What is used as a power source? How much voltage/amperage does it need to supply?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Quickstep said:


> Alchymist, I'm curious to learn more.
> 
> In the video, they talk about soaking the wood in baking soda and water. I assume that makes it conduct electricity better.
> 
> What is used as a power source? How much voltage/amperage does it need to supply?


There are several websites out there that describe in detail how to make the machine to do that plus the procedure. One of the ones I looked at said to take parts out of a microwave oven to generate the power.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Quickstep said:


> Alchymist, I'm curious to learn more.
> 
> In the video, they talk about soaking the wood in baking soda and water. I assume that makes it conduct electricity better.
> 
> What is used as a power source? How much voltage/amperage does it need to supply?





Quickstep said:


> Alchymist, I'm curious to learn more.
> 
> In the video, they talk about soaking the wood in baking soda and water. I assume that makes it conduct electricity better.
> 
> What is used as a power source? How much voltage/amperage does it need to supply?


I don't use baking soda, it's not needed. If I'm doing a narrow piece, I use a small paint brush dipped in water. Electrode fixed in one end, movable electrode on plastic rod to guide etching. Refresh water as needed.

If doing a wide spread like in the pics above. pour just a small amount in a pan, and immerse the work piece for about 5 minutes. Only immerse about 1/16" deep or less. Remove and give a quick swipe with a rag to remove standing water. Fixed electrode at one end, movable one at different places one at a time. Small paint brush with water as needed.


Be very careful and know what you are doing, voltages used are quite high, and lethal if contacted. My supply runs about 12-14,000 volts.

Actually the best advice I can give you is unless you are an electrical engineer or equivalent. don't do it.


----------

